# Rental before arrival in gold coast



## Ragvale (Apr 27, 2017)

We are moving to Gold Coast in 6 months time. Being a large family (7) we are too big for many temporary accommodation and Airbnb prices are $1000 a week. We are bringing our two dogs they will board back home in a kennel until we are settled.

Ideally we would like to secure a rental before arriving as the children will start school on arrival and due to school zones we want for their sake not to chop and change. I have found one agent who will work with us to try and secure a property before arrival but ideally I would like a couple so I am more likely to locate a home big enough etc

Can anyone recommend some agents on Gold Coast that will do this.

I tried to book in condor ocean view apartments but getting a reply from them is nearing impossible


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You were lucky to find one agent, most agents are very hesitant to rent out a property sight unseen, most insist on at least one of the prospective tenants personally inspecting the property. Stick with the agent you have, they seem to be very reasonable


----------

